# رغم القرار الصعب لكن قررت الانسحاب



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا الى كل شخص ساعدني 

شكرا الى كل صديق اتشرفت في معرفتة

شكرا الى كل شخص في هذا المنتدة الغالي

شكرا الى الزعيم الغالي 

لان بجد عمل منتدة مش شايف مثلة

في مواضيعة في قوانينة 

والاهم من ذالك في اعضائة 

مش حذكر الاسماء 

لكن اسف لان افضل شي هو انسحابي 

كنت اتمنى ان اواصل معكم الى اخر لحضة 

من حياتي لكن مش اقدر 

ارجوكم صلو لي لان محتاج صلواتكم 

ربنا ايباركم جميعا وايفرح قلبكم 

ويحميكم من كل شر

هذا اخر اسبوع معكم وربي ايوفقني

واكون عند حسن ضنكم

واسف اذا كنت جرحت شخص 

اخواني واخواتي شكرا لكم جميعا 

اخوكم الصغير انريكي


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2011)

وسبب قرارك ايه
اكيد في سبب


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> وسبب قرارك ايه
> اكيد في سبب


اكيد فيه سبب

وله عايز اقرر من دون سبب يعني شايفني مجنون وله ايه ههههه

لكن مش تسأل عن السبب رجاءا لان مش حجاوبك


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2011)

لية كده يا انريكى ؟؟

فى اشخاص كتيرة فى المنتدى انا مختلفة معاهم وعادى

بس مش اسيب المنتدى !!!


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اكيد فيه سبب
> 
> وله عايز اقرر من دون سبب يعني شايفني مجنون وله ايه ههههه
> 
> لكن مش تسأل عن السبب رجاءا لان مش حجاوبك



مش هتجاوبني ليه 
لو مش هتجاوب نزلت الموضوع ليه?


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

*ليه بس كده يا انريكى القرار الصعب ده
وبعدين احنا اخواتك ومن حقنا نعرف السبب ولو حتى تختار شخص بتثق فيه وتراسله ع الخاص لكن ميينفعش ابداااا تمشى وتسيبنا من غير ما نكون عارفين اسباب*


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لية كده يا انريكى ؟؟
> 
> فى اشخاص كتيرة فى المنتدى انا مختلفة معاهم وعادى
> 
> بس مش اسيب المنتدى !!!


مش اقدر يا غالية ارجوكي افهميني

شكرا لي اهتمامك


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مش هتجاوبني ليه
> لو مش هتجاوب نزلت الموضوع ليه?


ارجوك يا اخي الغالي

سامحني لكن مش اقدر اوضح السبب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أبريل 2011)

انت ليه سبتنا الرب معك


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ليه بس كده يا انريكى القرار الصعب ده
> وبعدين احنا اخواتك ومن حقنا نعرف السبب ولو حتى تختار شخص بتثق فيه وتراسله ع الخاص لكن ميينفعش ابداااا تمشى وتسيبنا من غير ما نكون عارفين اسباب*


اكيد اخوتي يا دونا واتشرف بيكم 

لكن مش اقدر اوضح السبب لا على العام ولا على الخاص 

دونا انا اكبر خسارة لي اني قررت اني انسحب 

لكن ارجوكي صلي لي وشكرا على اهتمامك يا اختي الغالية


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انت ليه سبتنا الرب معك


مش عارف يا غالي

لكن جدا حزين ومش عارف اعمل ايه

عاوز وقت افكر مش تهتم 

الرب يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2011)

ايه الاخبار الوحشه دي يااتريكي
اوعي تكون بتهزر
لحسن احنا واخدين الموضوع جدا
خلاص ياسيدي ما تزعلش انا ها اسحب
موضوع البنات قرروا الحرب علي شباب المنتدي
ههههههههههههههه
هو ده اللي زعلك ها اسحبه
هههههههه
ولا الحرب بيننا انتهت خلاص وتنسحبوا
لا بجد يااتريكي فكر تاني
دا احنا هنا كلنا اخواة


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2011)

الرب موجود يا انريكي

دع القرار له وصلي من كل قلبك

اعتقد ستحل القصة..


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أبريل 2011)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
بجد انت زعلتني أوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي 
وخصوصاً انك انت أول واحد اتعرفت عليه في المنتدي 
عليم الله أناببكي أنــــا  وبكتب في المشاركة دي يا ركووووووووو حبيب قلبي 
ليه بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس






[/url][/IMG] 

ماتسبنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش





[/url][/IMG]

وسأظل أحبك وإن طال إنتظاري أن لم تكن قدري فقد كنت إختياري
IAM SORRY ​


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> ايه الاخبار الوحشه دي يااتريكي
> اوعي تكون بتهزر
> لحسن احنا واخدين الموضوع جدا
> خلاص ياسيدي ما تزعلش انا ها اسحب
> ...


ههههههههه

مفيش حرب بين الاخوة يا نيتا 

حاضر يا نيتا حاضر لان من جد قرار جدا صعب 

ومش عاوز اسيبكم


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الرب موجود يا انريكي
> 
> دع القرار له وصلي من كل قلبك
> 
> اعتقد ستحل القصة..


انت اكثر الاخوة عزيزين على قلبي

ربنا موجود وكل شي له حل


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

لالالالالالالالا يا انريكي

ازاي تقول كده وايه هو اللي اخر اسبوع

مهما كانت المشاكل او الظروف مينفعش تسيبنا وتمشي

انت اخ غالي علينا كلنا

ومش هنسمحلك تمشي وانت حر بقي هههههههههه

اغلقوا ابواب المنتدي وحطوا السيوف علي الباب هههههههههههه

انريكي بجد حاول تفكر كويس وبلاش تبعد عن اخواتك اللي يهمهم يشفوك مبسوط وسعيد​


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> بجد انت زعلتني أوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي
> وخصوصاً انك انت أول واحد اتعرفت عليه في المنتدي
> عليم الله أناببكي أنــــا  وبكتب في المشاركة دي يا ركووووووووو حبيب قلبي
> ...


مفيش حاجة تستاهل ان تبكي يا غالي

عشان خاطرك اوكي حفكر بالموضوع من تاني 

بس بليز مش تزعل نفسك


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا​
> بجد انت زعلتني أوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي
> وخصوصاً انك انت أول واحد اتعرفت عليه في المنتدي
> عليم الله أناببكي أنــــا وبكتب في المشاركة دي يا ركووووووووو حبيب قلبي
> ...


 

شايف الاحساس يا انريكي هههههههه

ارجع بقي عشان خاطر بوب


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2011)

_ايه يا عمنا بس الكلام ده _
_مش هاتمشى _
_مستنى تقول انسوا الموضوع ده وفى اسرع وقت _
_لو فى حد مضايقك او فى مشكله تقدر تراسل اى حد تثق فيه _
_وبأذن المسيح المشكله تتحل _​


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالالا يا انريكي
> 
> ازاي تقول كده وايه هو اللي اخر اسبوع
> 
> ...


روزي بجد اسف لكن ضروفي مش تسمح 

بس كلامك ده بيكسر القلب 

من اجلك ومن اجل كل شخص يهتم فيني اوكي حفكر بالموضوع

يا اغلى اخت بالكون


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> روزي بجد اسف لكن ضروفي مش تسمح
> 
> بس كلامك ده بيكسر القلب
> 
> ...


 

واد انت مش بمزاجك علي فكره وملناش دعوه بالظروف

ده قرار جمهوري وخلاص قررنا انك مش هتمشي

الله لازم تحترم وجهة نظرنا هههههههههههههه

ربنا يرشدك يا انريكي وانا متأكده انك معانا ومش هتقدر تمشي وتسيب اخواتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*احنا نشوف مين اللي مضايقك ونريحووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه اخر رااااااااااااااااااااحة*
*مين بقا اللي عمل كده*
*ها مييييييييييين ها ميييييييييييييييييييين*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أبريل 2011)

> بس بليز مش تزعل نفسك



ياعم انت بتدلع علينا وإحنا مش قدك 
عاوز تعرف غلاوتك عندنا 
صح ولا ماهو صح​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اكيد اخوتي يا دونا واتشرف بيكم
> 
> لكن مش اقدر اوضح السبب لا على العام ولا على الخاص
> 
> ...



*مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد
اتمنى تاخد وقت تانى تفكر وهنكون مبسوطين جدااا لو تراجعت عن قرارك ده
ربنا معاك*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> شايف الاحساس يا انريكي هههههههه
> 
> كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان هنا ومشي
> شوفيه كده راح فين
> ...



ايوا النبي 
بجد ياروزه أول  طلب صداقة في المنتدي وأنا مسجل من 2008 كان ريكو​


----------



## My Rock (29 أبريل 2011)

هل الموضوع مشكلة عندك ام مشكلة في المنتدى؟


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أبريل 2011)

حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانروح التـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــحرير 

الشـــــعب يريـــــــــــــــد عودة ريكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو 

للأنضمام الي الي الحملة ابعت رسالة فاضية ل100000000000000000


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2011)

*طش مش نتعرف الاول 
*​


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ايه يا عمنا بس الكلام ده _
> _مش هاتمشى _
> _مستنى تقول انسوا الموضوع ده وفى اسرع وقت _
> _لو فى حد مضايقك او فى مشكله تقدر تراسل اى حد تثق فيه _
> _وبأذن المسيح المشكله تتحل _​


اوكي يا غالي بس اعطيني وقت ارجوك

شكرا لي اهتمامك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *طش مش نتعرف الاول
> *​


*طش ايه بس*
*معلش يا انريكي جوجو بعين واحدة:11azy:*
*هو قصده يعني طب مش نتعرف الاول:closedeye*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههه هنعمل مجلس شعب
واكيد انريكي هيرجع لان كلنا بنحب وجوده معانا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اوكي يا غالي بس اعطيني وقت ارجوك
> 
> شكرا لي اهتمامك


*خللللللللللللللللص وقتك يا عم*
*وبطل بقا بدل ما اجيبلك دهشون صغير كده من الصعيد:smil8:*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يهديك يابنى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ايوا النبي
> 
> بجد ياروزه أول طلب صداقة في المنتدي وأنا مسجل من 2008 كان ريكو ​


 

هههههههههههههه

ده انتم من زمن اهو ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ربنا يهديك يابنى*​


 

هههههههههههه خير الكلام ما قل ودل 30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ربنا يهديك يابنى
> *​


*الله عليك يا برنس*
*ايوة كده اديله:t30:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ايوا النبي
> 
> بجد ياروزه أول طلب صداقة في المنتدي وأنا مسجل من 2008 كان ريكو ​


_يعنى من 2008 لغايه 2010_
_ ماجلكش طلب صداقه خالص:t9: _​


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> واد انت مش بمزاجك علي فكره وملناش دعوه بالظروف
> 
> ده قرار جمهوري وخلاص قررنا انك مش هتمشي
> 
> ...


ماشي يا روزي بس اعطيني وقت 

وانا احترمك واحترم جميع الاخوة


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _يعنى من 2008 لغايه 2010_
> 
> _ماجلكش طلب صداقه خالص:t9: _​


 

ههههههههههههه يا دقيق انت ههههههههههههههههههه:heat:


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *احنا نشوف مين اللي مضايقك ونريحووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه اخر رااااااااااااااااااااحة*
> *مين بقا اللي عمل كده*
> *ها مييييييييييين ها ميييييييييييييييييييين*​


هههههههههه

بجد ضحكتيني يا روكا

ربنا ايفرح قلبك دامن


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (29 أبريل 2011)

اخى انريكى 

انا يمكن معرفكش كويس لكنى متابع لمواضعيك وعرفت منها انك شخص محترم وطيب القلب

نصيحة من اخ ليك  الانسحاب والهروب من المشاكل مش حل والقرار دة مش صح

يجب ان تجلس الاول مع نفسك وتدخل فى تحدى مع نفسك ومع الاخرين

وتأكد ان لكل شخص فرشاة وكل شخص يرسمك على حسب مزاجه
وفيه اللى بيرسمك شخص جميل وفيه اللى يرسمك باسوء الاوصاف

فالازم تكون انت وتقبل التحدى مع نفسك قبل الغير

واسف للاطالة واتمنى ان اراك مجددا فى سماء منتديات الكنيسة 

تحياتى الموقرة ليك اخى الفاضل


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ياعم انت بتدلع علينا وإحنا مش قدك
> عاوز تعرف غلاوتك عندنا
> صح ولا ماهو صح​


اوكي يا بوب 

بس عاوز وقت وكل شيئ له حل


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد
> اتمنى تاخد وقت تانى تفكر وهنكون مبسوطين جدااا لو تراجعت عن قرارك ده
> ربنا معاك*


ماشي يا دونا مش تزعلي نفسك

كل شيئ له حل

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> بجد ضحكتيني يا روكا
> 
> ربنا ايفرح قلبك دامن


*اي خدددددددددددددعة يلا بقا مش هتقولي مين:t30:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا دقيق انت ههههههههههههههههههه:heat:


 
_هههههههههههه __اى خدعه  :t30:_​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أبريل 2011)

> يعنى من 2008 لغايه 2010
> ماجلكش طلب صداقه خالص



سوء حظ أو غباء من الاخرين 
مش قاااااصد حد علي فكرة 

انا فعلاً بدأت مشاركاتي في المنتدي من شهر تقريباً 
وأكبر دليل إني يادوبك عندي أأقل من 400 مشاركة 
واتشرفت جدأ بمعرفتكم 

أنا مسجل من زمــــان  لكن ظروفي كانت تمنعني من أني اشارك

ياريت الفكرة تكون وصلت 

وصلت ولا لسه 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> مفيش حرب بين الاخوة يا نيتا
> 
> ...





بص يا اتريكي 
يلا ها اديك نصيحه لوجه الله
خد نصيحه من احتك الاكبر منك
اوعي تاخد قرار وانت غضبان
ادي نفسك فتره هدؤ وتفكير الاول
وبعد ما تهدي 
خد القرار 
يلا بقي هات جنيه ع النصيحه دي
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> هل الموضوع مشكلة عندك ام مشكلة في المنتدى؟


ابصراحة من الاثنين

لكن مش تزعل مني ارجوك

عاوز وقت واوعدك سوف انسى الموضوع

ربنا ايكون معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> سوء حظ أو غباء من الاخرين
> مش قاااااصد حد علي فكرة ​
> انا فعلاً بدأت مشاركاتي في المنتدي من شهر تقريباً
> وأكبر دليل إني يادوبك عندي أأقل من 400 مشاركة
> ...


 
_امممممممممممم _
_يبقى انت علشان مش بتدخل _
_لازم يكون اول طلب صداقه 2010 _
_وصلت يا ريس _
_واهلا بيك معانا _​


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانروح التـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــحرير
> 
> الشـــــعب يريـــــــــــــــد عودة ريكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو
> 
> للأنضمام الي الي الحملة ابعت رسالة فاضية ل100000000000000000


هههههههههههه

يا عمي مش انروح في دهية


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ابصراحة من الاثنين
> 
> لكن مش تزعل مني ارجوك
> 
> ...


*قولنا وقتك خلص من كام مشاركة فاتو*
*انجز بقا ورانا واحد تاني هيمشي:t30:*
*مش كفاية عاملين اعتصام هنا30:*​


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *طش مش نتعرف الاول
> *​


ههههههههههههه

اوكي من امشي نتعرف


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طش ايه بس*
> *معلش يا انريكي جوجو بعين واحدة:11azy:*
> *هو قصده يعني طب مش نتعرف الاول:closedeye*​


ههههههههههه

متخافيش يا روكا

وصلت الفكرة


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههه هنعمل مجلس شعب
> واكيد انريكي هيرجع لان كلنا بنحب وجوده معانا​


ههههههههه

شكرا لي اهتمامك يا ملكة

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *خللللللللللللللللص وقتك يا عم*
> *وبطل بقا بدل ما اجيبلك دهشون صغير كده من الصعيد:smil8:*​


ماشي يا روكا 

حاضر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> متخافيش يا روكا
> 
> وصلت الفكرة


*ههههههههههه*
*الحمد الله كنت خايفة مش توصل الفكرة:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ماشي يا روكا
> 
> حاضر


*ماتمشي:t30:*​


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ربنا يهديك يابنى
> *​


ههههه

شكرا يا بابا


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أبريل 2011)

> امممممممممممم
> يبقى انت علشان مش بتدخل
> لازم يكون اول طلب صداقه 2010
> وصلت يا ريس
> واهلا بيك معانا




هههههههههههههههههههه


> وصلت يا ريس


ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

HaZeM KaBo قال:


> اخى انريكى
> 
> انا يمكن معرفكش كويس لكنى متابع لمواضعيك وعرفت منها انك شخص محترم وطيب القلب
> 
> ...


كلامك جدا جميل

شكرا لك

وحفكر وربنا موجود يا غالي

الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ايه ده مخلف فار ياربي
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مين دي أصلاً انا مقلتلكش استني حد
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


 
_اعتقد انك تقصد حد تانى بالمشاركه مش قصدك اقتباس مشاركتى _
_ولا ده رداً على مشاركتى ؟؟؟؟_
_لو رداً على مشاركتى _
_يبقى لازم يكون فى اسلوب افضل من ذلك للتحدث _​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ايه ده مخلف فار ياربي


*اعتقد ان كل واحد وليه احترامه*
*ياريت بجد نحترم بعض شوية*​


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اي خدددددددددددددعة يلا بقا مش هتقولي مين:t30:*​


هههههههههههههه

لا يا بنتي اسف لان الموضوع اكبر من كدة :t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> لا يا بنتي اسف لان الموضوع اكبر من كدة :t30:


*اكيد اد كده:t30:*​


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> بص يا اتريكي
> يلا ها اديك نصيحه لوجه الله
> خد نصيحه من احتك الاكبر منك
> اوعي تاخد قرار وانت غضبان
> ...


من جد انا احوال اعمل كده 

وشكرا على النصيحة الجميلة

انتي والنعم منك يا اختي

بس انا مش عندي العملة المصرية 

لو عاوزة العملة العراقية اوكي 

خذي دينار واحد بس :t30:


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *قولنا وقتك خلص من كام مشاركة فاتو*
> *انجز بقا ورانا واحد تاني هيمشي:t30:*
> *مش كفاية عاملين اعتصام هنا30:*​


هههههههههههههه

بصراحة كلامك ده بيشجعني انو ابقة يا ينت انتي يا طيوبة


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماتمشي:t30:*​


ايه يا بنتي انا حاسس اني قاعد على قلبك وله ايه

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> بصراحة كلامك ده بيشجعني انو ابقة يا ينت انتي يا طيوبة


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*بتلعب في نادي ايه:t30:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أبريل 2011)

> اعتقد انك تقصد حد تانى بالمشاركه مش قصدك اقتباس مشاركتى
> ولا ده رداً على مشاركتى ؟؟؟؟
> لو رداً على مشاركتى
> يبقى لازم يكون فى اسلوب افضل من ذلك للتحدث



احطأت سامحني 
بس العبارة دي إتقالت في فيلم وهي خطرت علي بالي 
ةانا اسف من كل قلبي وماكنش قصدي ولو لثانية إني أجرح حضرتك 




​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ايه يا بنتي انا حاسس اني قاعد على قلبك وله ايه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههه*
*انا اللي قاعدة في موضوعك:t30:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> احطأت سامحني
> بس العبارة دي إتقالت في فيلم وهي خطرت علي بالي
> ةانا اسف من كل قلبي وماكنش قصدي ولو لثانية إني أجرح حضرتك
> 
> ...


_ولا يهمك مافيش مشكله _
_حصل خير _​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اعتقد ان كل واحد وليه احترامه*
> *ياريت بجد نحترم بعض شوية*​




يا جماعة بجد انا مش قصدي فعلاً 
اعتبروني أخوكم الصغير وغلط 
هتقبلوا اسفه 
ماكنش قصدي إني أزعل حد مني 




هتسا محو اخوكم الصغير
ولا تسيبوه زعلان علي زعلكم​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أبريل 2011)

> ولا يهمك مافيش مشكله
> حصل خير


ايو يا أخويا وانا إيه إللي يسبتلي 
علي فكرة تم حذف ماكتب من المشاركة الأصلية 
ياريت الكل يعدل الإقتباسات 

انا ايه إللي يسبتلي إنك مش زعلان مني


----------



## My Rock (29 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ابصراحة من الاثنين
> 
> لكن مش تزعل مني ارجوك
> 
> ...



هل ممكن ان توضح ما هي المشكلة في المنتدى؟
لا اقبل أن يشتكي أحد من المنتدى دون يعرض ماهي المشكلة و ما هي الحلول..
اما إذا كان الموضوع لجذب الإنتباه فقط، فهذا شئ آخر..


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2011)

> نا ايه إللي يسبتلي إنك مش زعلان مني



هههههههههههه

ما خلاص يا بوب قالك مش زعلان 

حصل خير يعنى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يا جماعة بجد انا مش قصدي فعلاً
> اعتبروني أخوكم الصغير وغلط
> هتقبلوا اسفه
> ماكنش قصدي إني أزعل حد مني
> ...


*اوكي يا بوب خلاص محصلش حاجة*​


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> هل ممكن ان توضح ما هي المشكلة في المنتدى؟
> لا اقبل أن يشتكي أحد من المنتدى دون يعرض ماهي المشكلة و ما هي الحلول..
> اما إذا كان الموضوع لجذب الإنتباه فقط، فهذا شئ آخر..


لالالالالا مش موضوع جذب الانتباه صدقني 

انا حوضح لك اوكي


----------



## My Rock (29 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> لالالالالا مش موضوع جذب الانتباه صدقني
> 
> انا حوضح لك اوكي



شكراً لتوضيحك فنحن حريصين على سماع اي مشكلة سببها المنتدى لحلها و تفاديها لان هدفنا خدمة الجميع لا ان نكون سبب مشكلة لهم.
لكن بحسب توضيحك للامور فالمنتدى و ادارته ليست المشكلة، بل بعض الاشخاص الذي تتواصل معهم من خلال المنتدى.

الرب ينور طريقك..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

*ايوة ماشي احنا عايزين نعرف يعني*
*عشان لو في حاجة ضايقتك مننا نبقا مش تتعمل تاني*​


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> شكراً لتوضيحك فنحن حريصين على سماع اي مشكلة سببها المنتدى لحلها و تفاديها لان هدفنا خدمة الجميع لا ان نكون سبب مشكلة لهم.
> لكن بحسب توضيحك للامور فالمنتدى و ادارته ليست المشكلة، بل بعض الاشخاص الذي تتواصل معهم من خلال المنتدى.
> 
> الرب ينور طريقك..


شكرا لي قبولك كلامي كا اخ لك

الرب يفرح قلبك دامن


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة ماشي احنا عايزين نعرف يعني*
> *عشان لو في حاجة ضايقتك مننا نبقا مش تتعمل تاني*​


ههههههههههههه

يا بنتي انتي ملكيش دعوة ولا اي عضوة 

شخص واحد كان وانتهى الموضوع 

وكلها وقت وارجعلكم من تاني 

روكا بجد فرحان اوي لي اهتمامك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> يا بنتي انتي ملكيش دعوة ولا اي عضوة
> 
> ...


*ايوة ميييييييييييين ماتقول يا بني وتخلص نفسك احسن:t30:*
*كده مش عضوة هي عضو كويس :t9:*
*لا خلاص امشي بقا:t30:*​


----------



## انريكي (30 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة ميييييييييييين ماتقول يا بني وتخلص نفسك احسن:t30:*
> *كده مش عضوة هي عضو كويس :t9:*
> *لا خلاص امشي بقا:t30:*​


:t7::t7::t7:


----------



## tamav maria (30 أبريل 2011)

خلاص بقي ياروكا
اللي فات مات
لحسن لو ذكر اسم العضو 
تحصل مشكله من جديد
كويس انه غير رايه وها يستمر معانا

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## انريكي (30 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> خلاص بقي ياروكا
> اللي فات مات
> لحسن لو ذكر اسم العضو
> تحصل مشكله من جديد
> ...


هو ده الكلام يا اختي الكبيرا :smil15:

ههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (30 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هو ده الكلام يا اختي الكبيرا :smil15:
> 
> ههههههههههه


 
ههههههههه
ربنا يبارك


----------



## انريكي (1 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> ههههههههه
> ربنا يبارك


:36_3_11:

وايباركك يا غالية


----------



## كرستينا كركر (1 مايو 2011)

انا ليا شهر بس فى المنتدى وعجبتنى شخصيتك اوى ياانريكى لانك انسان فعلا محترم وبجد فعلا ارجوك عشان خاطرنا كلنا متسيبش المنتدى


----------



## كرستينا كركر (1 مايو 2011)

بجد صدقنى كل المشاكل ليها حل لكن غيابك عننا مالوش حل ارجوك بجد متسيبش المنتدى


----------



## انريكي (1 مايو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> انا ليا شهر بس فى المنتدى وعجبتنى شخصيتك اوى ياانريكى لانك انسان فعلا محترم وبجد فعلا ارجوك عشان خاطرنا كلنا متسيبش المنتدى


حاضر يا اختي الغالية

بس عاوز وقت وانشالله ارجع لكم من تاني

شكرا لهتمامك

الرب يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2011)

ويلكم باااااااااااااك انريكى

ايوة كده يا بنى


----------



## انريكي (1 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ويلكم باااااااااااااك انريكى
> 
> ايوة كده يا بنى


ههههههههههههههههههه

حاضر يا ماما


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حاضر يا ماما



شاطر شاطر ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :t7::t7::t7:


*ماااااااااااشي خلاص:kap:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> خلاص بقي ياروكا
> اللي فات مات
> لحسن لو ذكر اسم العضو
> تحصل مشكله من جديد
> ...


*ههههههههههه*
*واللي مات نصحيه عادي يعني:smil12:*
*يا بنتي اومال كل الهيصة دي بلووووووووشي يعني:yahoo:*​


----------



## انريكي (2 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شاطر شاطر ههههههههههههههه


الي بيسمع كلمة اهلو شو بنقلو 

شاطر شاطر ههههههههههههههههههه

ماما عاوز جبس من فضلك :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## انريكي (2 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماااااااااااشي خلاص:kap:*​


:t32:

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

شطوره يا روكا


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *واللي مات نصحيه عادي يعني:smil12:*
> *يا بنتي اومال كل الهيصة دي بلووووووووشي يعني:yahoo:*​


 


خلاص يا روكا
نبتدي الهيصه تاني من اولها 
ونرجع الماضي كله 
ونقول لاتريكي 
يبعت رساله تاني من اول وجديد
انه ها يسيب المنتدي
عشان نهيص تاني بقي


 :ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مايو 2011)

> الي بيسمع كلمة اهلو شو بنقلو
> 
> شاطر شاطر ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ماما عاوز جبس من فضلك



هههههههههههه لالالا

اقعد معانا فى المنتدى وانا هجيبلك شوكولاتة هههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه لالالا
> 
> اقعد معانا فى المنتدى وانا هجيبلك شوكولاتة هههههههههه





واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
وانا كمان ياماما 
عوزه شيكولا


----------



## Critic (2 مايو 2011)

*كنت متوقع انك مش هتنسحب*
*اللى عايز ينسحب مش بينزل موضوع... بينسحب فى صمت*
*لكن لما تعلن انسحابك يبقى_بنسبة كبيرة_ انت لسا باقى على المكان*
*ادينا صالحناك و واضح انك حبيب الكل فى المنتدى*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## انريكي (2 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه لالالا
> 
> اقعد معانا فى المنتدى وانا هجيبلك شوكولاتة هههههههههه


لالالا مش عاوز شوكولاتة  :t7::t7::t7:

انا عاوز جبس يلا يلا عاوز جبس  :99:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 مايو 2011)

اخي العزيز انريكي كلنا بنواجه مشاكل من عدو الخير بس مش معني كده نسيب خدمتنا بالعكس 
لو دايقك حد ثق تماما انك كده ماشي صح 
وخدمتك ناجحه فبيعطلها عدو الخير والشخص ده مش حر الاراده هو متكتف من عدوالخير صليليه 
ولاجل دم يسوع متسبش خدمتك


----------



## انريكي (2 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *كنت متوقع انك مش هتنسحب*
> *اللى عايز ينسحب مش بينزل موضوع... بينسحب فى صمت*
> *لكن لما تعلن انسحابك يبقى_بنسبة كبيرة_ انت لسا باقى على المكان*
> *ادينا صالحناك و واضح انك حبيب الكل فى المنتدى*
> *ربنا يباركك*


كيف اسحب في صمت 

انا فكرت في اخواني واخواتي عندما انسحب في صمت الكل حيقلق علية

لكن عندما اودع الجميع بيفرح حكون صديق جيد للكل 

سوال ؟؟؟؟   لو صديقك سابك ومش قال السبب مش تزعل  منه

لكن عندما يسيبك وايكون فيه سبب مقنع مش تفرح واتقول له ربنا معاك مش كدة

لكن مش انت اتكون السبب الحياة هيه السبب فاهمني طبعا 

بصراحة اعجبت في شخصيتك الجميلة واتشرف في مناقشتك يا غالي 

ولو كلامي فيه اي خلط انا عاوزك اتقول 

ربنا ايفرح قلبك يا غالي


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مايو 2011)

> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> وانا كمان ياماما
> عوزه شيكولا



حاضر حاضر كله هياخد ههههههههههه

وهبنلكوا مستشفى وجامع هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مايو 2011)

> لالالا مش عاوز شوكولاتة
> 
> انا عاوز جبس يلا يلا عاوز جبس



ههههههههههه خلاص ماشى

يعنى مش عايز شيكولاتة ؟؟ معقول ههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (2 مايو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> اخي العزيز انريكي كلنا بنواجه مشاكل من عدو الخير بس مش معني كده نسيب خدمتنا بالعكس
> لو دايقك حد ثق تماما انك كده ماشي صح
> وخدمتك ناجحه فبيعطلها عدو الخير والشخص ده مش حر الاراده هو متكتف من عدوالخير صليليه
> ولاجل دم يسوع متسبش خدمتك


وانا مستحيل ارفض طلب اخواتي 

شكرا لهتمامك يا غالية

الرب يفرح قلبك دامن


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :t32:
> 
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> 
> شطوره يا روكا


*طول عمري:spor22::t32::spor22::t32:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> خلاص يا روكا
> نبتدي الهيصه تاني من اولها
> ونرجع الماضي كله
> ونقول لاتريكي
> ...


*هييييييييييييييييييييييييه طب يلا بقا:yahoo:*​


----------



## انريكي (3 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طول عمري:spor22::t32::spor22::t32:*​


:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

:t32::t32::t32::t32::spor22:


----------

